# UK Summer Motorhome Show Rally @ Shrewsbury



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at UK Summer Motorhome Show Shrewsbury in Shrewsbury, Shropshire starting 05/07/2013

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=378

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## smileybums (Mar 30, 2013)

*I am Attending*

smileybums has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

*I am Attending*

Chausson has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Just a reminder that if you want the discount of £5 for this show you have to book before 30th April by phoning Event Developments on* 01775 723723 *you don't get the discount on on line booking.

Booking closes 28th June but after 30th April it will be £40 for the weekend.

Jacquie


----------



## jennie (May 3, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

jennie has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still time to get the cheaper rate of £35 if you book before 20th April and we have plenty of room for lots more of you to join us at Shrewsbury.



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Gina at Event tells me we only have 3 van booked for this show so far  :roll: we have 9 on the rally listy so come on you lot get booking fast as the price goes up to £40 after 30th April.


We have room for a lot more of you to join us there as well




Jacuie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Only *3 days left now in which to get your £5 discount* after 30th April it will be £40

At the moment there are only 2 of us confirmed  come on get booking please

Those on the list still showing unconfirmed are

macd
rosalan
forterotwins
ICDSUN2
smileybums
Chausson
jennie

Plenty of room for more of you to come as well

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*TODAY IS THE LAST DAY FOR BOOKING TO GET YOUR £5 DISCOUNT FOLKS* after today it will be £40 for pre booking.

Jacquie


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

clive1821 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Harp07 (Jul 16, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

Harp07 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## MJP8008 (Jul 8, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

MJP8008 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more coming to Shrewsbury :?: :?: :?: 



Jacquie


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

*New Attendee Added*

ched999uk has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## alandsue (Jul 30, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

alandsue has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## caz_cat (Jun 24, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

caz_cat has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Rosalan has finally paid to be on the team. 
When I tried checking the Internet, it gave the impression that the rally was only for two days. Phoning up today I was happy to find it is four days long; Friday to Monday and even at £40 it is only £10 a night with all the trimmings.
As the weather is on the up, well warmer at least, I am surprised this rally is not already full.
Come on everyone! Give your van an airing before hurtling off to hotter places.

Alan


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Just a reminder that booking for this show closes on 28th June and there are still quite a few of you unconfirmed on the rally list, they being

macd
forterotwins
smileybums
jennie


Have any of you now booked please??????????????


Still room for a lot more of you to join us there as well  



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Am I talking to meself on here :?: :?: :?: :roll: 

Have the un confirmed now booked :?: :?: :?: 

We still have room for a few dozen more of you coming as well 8) 


Only 10 days left now to book folks



Jacquie


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

gnscloz has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Only a few days left now to book for Shrewsbury folks booking closes on 28th June.

Those still unconfirmed on the rally list are

smileybums
gnscloz

Have any of you now booked please?????

Still room for a few more to join us there as well


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

This is whats on offer at Shrewsbury this year

UK SUMMER MOTORHOME SHOW 2013 EXHIBITOR LIST

The UK Summer Motorhome Show takes place shortly on Saturday 6th & Sunday 7th July at the picturesque Shropshire & West Midlands Showground in Shrewsbury. This event will feature trade stands with new and used motorhomes for sale, plus all kinds of motorhome & caravan accessories:
A S Bikes (A S Toys) Motor Caravanners Club
American Caravans Direct.com Motorguard
Barley & Sons Motorhome Fun
Berkley Owls Motorhome Wi-Fi
Borders Leisure Motorplus Motorhomes
Brit Stops National Trust - Attingham Park
Cafe Airstream Olpro
Calder Leisure Outdoor World (North West) Ltd
Campsite Shop Parrotsol
Capital Stores Ltd Pieroth Ltd
Caravan & Motorhome Blinds Ltd Pillow Centre Ltd
Cleveland Motorhomes Powrwheel Ltd
Corgi Motorcycle &
Walsonian Sidecar Display
Puncturesafe (SK)
Craft People 2000 Real Dairy Ice Cream Co Ltd
Cyclo-Ssage Ltd Really Good Pizza Company
Dave Newell Leisure Vehicle Services Sail & Trail Ltd
Direct Leisure Repairs Shire Conversions
DRW Electronics Shropshire Fire & Rescue Service
Ecocamel Ltd Shropshire Star
Electronics Worldwide Silky Leisure Cleaning Products 
Eurocruiser Smart Outdoors / Wind Blocker Sunshades
FEA Mobile Catering Solar Leisure
Fuel Energy Saving Soldiers Off The Street
Glyndwr University Squiffy Cider Co
Go European Motorhomes Strolling 4 Shoes
H S A Innovations Ltd (Showerfriend) Sustrans For Shropshire Council
Holdtech Ltd Sweet Treats
I Can't Believe It's Not Smoking Threeways Motorhomes Ltd
Image Event Milk Bars Timberland Motorhomes
Jacksons Satellites / TSC Tow-bars 2 Tow-cars Ltd
K9 Gates Towtal Ltd
LEDbulbs4U.co.uk Vehicles 4 Leisure
Mendelssohns Westway Leisure UK
Mexivan Wildax Motorhomes
Morris Leisure World of Motorhomes Ltd
Details correct at time of publishing. Event Developments Ltd reserve the right to alter or cancel any published attraction due to reasons beyond their control.

The UK Summer Motorhome Show also incorporates 'Shropshire Summer Show' featuring great family entertainment including:

Aerobatic Display
'Zero Gravity' Freestyle Trial Bike Display
Owl Agility Display
'The Mighty Smith' Strongman Show
Traditional Funfair

PLUS Meet Coronation Street special guest Jason Grimshaw (actor Ryan Thomas) at the event on Sunday 7th July.

For details see www.shropshiresummershow.co.uk

Weekend camping at The UK Summer Motorhome Show includes early arrival from Friday and entry to two great outdoor Summer concerts.

On Friday evening, 'The Greatest' Take That and Robbie Williams tribute will recreate an amazing Take That concert featuring hits such as 'Back For Good' and 'Shine'.

Saturday evening will see the hugely popular original ABBA tribute live show 'ABBAMANIA' performed on the outdoor Summer Stage. ABBA's music remains as popular as ever - expect countless hits including 'Waterloo', 'Dancing Queen', 'Thank You For The Music', and many more.

Any more going to join us there :?: :?: :?: if so be quick adding your name to the rally list HERE BOOKING CLOSES ON THE 28TH JUNE which is this coming FRIDAY

Jacquie


----------



## lesbro (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

lesbro has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## lesbro (May 1, 2005)

Have now booked and paid will do our best to make it. Looking forward to meeting up again.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Only a couple of days left now folks in which to book for Shrewsbury

Still showing unconfirmed are

smileybums not booked with Event

If some of you are coming up to Southport and are looking for some where to stay for the few days in between Shrewsbury & Southport this is where we are heading to from Shrewsbury

Holmston Hall

They are CC & C&CC 5 van sites we are booked on the CC one if any of you would like to join us there

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Pre booking for Shrewsbury is now closed




Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

In case you need to contact me re Shrewsbury my mobile number is 0753 863 6122 if you are not coming or not arriving on Friday please let me know via a text or phone call. Thanks



Look forward to seeing you all there and hope fully to a sunny weekend forecast is looking good  


Jac & John


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Evening all from sunny Shrewsbury   bit windy as well:? :? 

We have a new pitch here this year opposite side to where we usually are so behind the arena now more or less. Reason for this is there is a fun fair on our old pitch and Russell thought we wouldn't like to be where all the row was bless him.

We have a water tap and the elsan is not too far away, also toilets not to special though :roll: but ok if desperate :lol: 


We have 4 spare pitches on our patch so if any of you are thinking of coming and haven't booked you can pay on the gate and will be brought up to us  


See you all tomorrow safe trip here


Jac & John


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

It's true! The weather in Shrewsbury is sunny and warm. The forecast is more over the weekend.

Welcome one and all to Shrewsbury, enjoy your stay.

Peter and Irene

PS. If you want a great meal at reasonable prices try Bistro Jacques at the top of Mardol, we use it frequently, it's always good. Three course meal offer is great value.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Home again after a wonderful weekend.
All who did not include this rally genuinely missed out.
The weather was perfect, the people who attended were the ones we all want to meet. The ground was flat and for £10 a night with free entertainment and a variety of exhibitors everything was good.
A big thank you to Lady J and John for their marshalling expertise. We did hear of some odd goings on with the Motorfunnies which added to the romance of the occasion.....AND some Scotch bloke scored a goal at Wimbleberry.

Thank you one and all!

Alan


----------

